# Death Penalty VS BTL's



## djbizz1

anyone ever tried incriminator audio "Death Penalty" Subs? How are they compared to the BTL's? 

Do they slap hard?


----------



## Airborne

If I had the dough I would own a few Death Penalty subs.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 18 2010, 08:33 PM~17534336
> *If I had the dough I would own a few Death Penalty subs.
> *



they are that good? that good that you would get them over the btls?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 19 2010, 12:31 PM~17539551
> *they are that good?  that good that you would get them over the btls?
> *


I would because they are bad ass and still pretty unknown. Nothing like hurting people with subs they never heard of.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 19 2010, 11:59 AM~17540813
> *I would because they are bad ass and still pretty unknown. Nothing like hurting people with subs they never heard of.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WOW, LOOKING AT THOSE VIDEOS OF THE DEATH PENALTIES. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE EARRING TEST, THEY GOTTA BE LOSING CRAZIES DB'S


----------



## brian84corvette

id rather own some Fi "Q" series subs over both of those.

I like my music to be played acurately and loud also
but id take more acuracy over loud dirty muddy sounding bass - meaning that the diffrent hz frequencys being played are not that distinguishable between eachother is the type of thing I like to avoid.

its kind of funny to me how music now adays is ok with being slightly distorted bass sounds and ppl are just ok with it or have no idea.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 20 2010, 12:28 AM~17546907
> *id rather own some Fi "Q" series subs over both of those.
> 
> I like my music to be played acurately and loud also
> but id take more acuracy over loud dirty muddy sounding bass - meaning that the diffrent hz frequencys being played are not that distinguishable between eachother is the type of thing I like to avoid.
> 
> its kind of funny to me how music now adays is ok with being slightly distorted bass sounds and ppl are just ok with it or have no idea.
> *


he wasn't asking about music sounding pretty, he was asking about BTL's and Death Penalty's.

Gotta answer the questions the guys ask. I dig my RE SeXXX's, Greg built me some SOLID great sounding and hard hitting subs. I didn't mention them because homeboy was asking about SPL subs.


----------



## djbizz1

yeah, im ready for spl subs now.... i just want it LOUD to where it hurts your ears tehehe :biggrin: 


so when im ready to redo my trunk again i should go with what?

For sure just 2 12's:

Here are my choices:

2 12's Death Penalty (i don't know too much about these subs yet)
2 12's FI BTL (lot of peeps got these)
2 12's DC Level 4 XL (Maybe, since the price is pretty good)
SSA (don't know too much about them yet) School Me
DD ( but i think it's hella expensive)
AA Mayhem (????????)

BOX dimension L 27" X W 32" X H 16" = 8Cubes if im right....

should be enough for 2 12's right?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

what are these Death Penalty subs you speak of?


----------



## 79 cutty

HAve you given Sundown any thought? It is all personal preference of course, but they can get down as well. Just something to think about! :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne

Incriminator audio Death Penalty

this is the 21" version




































or if you want something a tad bit more reterded
how about a Incriminator Audio Warden 21"

















or maybe a
Ascendant Audio SMD 18"


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@May 20 2010, 11:06 AM~17551521
> *Incriminator audio Death Penalty
> 
> this is the 21" version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if you want something a tad bit more reterded
> how about a Incriminator Audio Warden 21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe a
> Ascendant Audio SMD 18"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 20 2010, 06:11 AM~17549363
> *HAve you given Sundown any thought? It is all personal preference of course, but they can get down as well. Just something to think about!  :biggrin:
> *



actually no, but imma check the prices to see if its affordable... lol


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@May 20 2010, 11:06 AM~17551521
> *Incriminator audio Death Penalty
> 
> this is the 21" version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if you want something a tad bit more reterded
> how about a Incriminator Audio Warden 21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe a
> Ascendant Audio SMD 18"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Now we're talking!!!


----------



## djbizz1

Badcayne, do you sell them subs?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 20 2010, 12:04 AM~17548000
> *yeah, im ready for spl subs now.... i just want it LOUD to where it hurts your ears tehehe  :biggrin:
> so when im ready to redo my trunk again i should go with what?
> 
> For sure just 2 12's:
> 
> Here are my choices:
> 
> 2 12's Death Penalty  (i don't know too much about these subs yet)
> 2 12's FI BTL  (lot of peeps got these)
> 2 12's DC Level 4 XL  (Maybe, since the price is pretty good)
> SSA (don't know too much about them yet)  School Me
> DD  ( but i think it's hella expensive)
> AA  Mayhem  (????????)
> 
> BOX dimension L 27"  X  W 32"  X H 16"  = 8Cubes  if im right....
> 
> should be enough for 2 12's right?
> *



i would go dc for daily but cut the box in half like 4 cubes tuned to 32.but if u got the power and want to make urself sick the death penalty are pretty nuts..fi is just the beginning from what i have heard and seen...but as mentioned sundown woofers are no joke..im getting some soon..


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 20 2010, 12:46 PM~17552389
> *Badcayne, do you sell them subs?
> *



no,if i had them subs i probably wont sell them :cheesy: 

but you can find them on here except the SMD
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 20 2010, 01:13 PM~17552682
> *i would go dc for daily but cut the box in half like 4 cubes tuned to 32.but if u got the power and want to make urself sick the death penalty are pretty nuts..fi is just the beginning from what i have heard and seen...but as mentioned sundown woofers are no joke..im getting some soon..
> *



damn, are you serious about them death penalty? i just called for prices and they are like $450 a piece for the 12's.

here's some DP in comparison with the BTL's











BTL


----------



## djbizz1

But as far as the Nightshade Subs it hasn't grown on me yet...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 20 2010, 07:31 PM~17554634
> *But as far as the Nightshade Subs it hasn't grown on me yet...
> *


I have seen them in action.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 20 2010, 05:24 PM~17554582
> *damn, are you serious about them death penalty?  i just called for prices and they are like $450 a piece for the 12's.
> 
> here's some DP in comparison with the BTL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



get lv4xl..or i got a new 15xl sitting here all done up a single 15 or 18 would b nice too


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by djbizz1+May 20 2010, 04:31 PM~17554634-->
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as the Nightshade Subs it hasn't grown on me yet...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is definitely all personal preference, but Sundown is definitely no joke...they can definitely hang with most everything posted! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@May 20 2010, 04:41 PM~17554709
> *I have seen them in action.
> *


:yes: The nightshades made me a believer! :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

BTL is a better sub than the nightshade and the DP.....


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 24 2010, 09:48 PM~17594190
> *BTL is a better sub than the nightshade and the DP.....
> *



ahhh, that's good to know bro! now, im back on the BTL bandwagon! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2010, 05:17 AM~17560121
> *It is definitely all personal preference, but Sundown is definitely no joke...they can definitely hang with most everything posted!  :biggrin:
> :yes: The nightshades made me a believer!  :biggrin:
> *



but they are all sold out!


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 20 2010, 07:23 PM~17556058
> *get lv4xl..or i got a new 15xl sitting here all done up a single 15 or 18 would b nice too
> *



I like DC especially there sub price! or team DC price.. :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 25 2010, 01:59 AM~17595920
> *I like DC especially there sub price!  or team DC price..  :biggrin:
> *



hell i got a brand new one i want to sell..15xl


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17594190
> *BTL is a better sub than the nightshade and the DP.....
> *


cheer leader


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 25 2010, 09:56 PM~17603964
> *cheer leader
> *


how am I Cheerleading? I have Digital Designs and RE subs in all my cars :uh: 

I do own BTL's and have had nightshades and DP's....the BTL is a better allround sub meng


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2010, 08:00 PM~17615763
> *how am I Cheerleading? I have Digital Designs and RE subs in all my cars :uh:
> 
> I do own BTL's and have had nightshades and DP's....the BTL is a better allround sub meng
> *



Which one gets' the loudest.. fukk SQ... out of these you've had, which one you think was the loudest? how's them DD's?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 28 2010, 05:14 PM~17634983
> *Which one gets' the loudest.. fukk SQ... out of these you've had, which one you think was the loudest?  how's them DD's?
> *


BTL's are louder especially on the lows..... right box and power its brutal

I love my DD9500s Ill NEVER let them go


----------

